# Looking to buy Owner's Time



## dfny36 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi - I'm looking to buy some Owner's Time for a short charter in the Bahamas or BVI in May 2011. If anyone has some to sell, please PM me ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## roy89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 10 days any season and 14 days short notice time in the moorings available for 2011


----------



## roy89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 22 days short notice time and 10 days long notice time (low season) remaining for 2011 on a Moorings catamaran - email me at [email protected] for details and pricing


----------

